# What type of breast plate should I get?



## Allison Finch

Two point breast collar. Mostly used by jumper riders, it gives the least control on saddle slippage.























Three point, also referred to as a hunting breastplate, offers better control as it keeps the saddle in place by including holding the girth area. However, not having attachments at the upper portion on either side of the girth might allow some slippage. The advantage here is it is much easier to put on and take off, especiallt if you put snaps on all of the connections.






















I really like the five point, as it holds almost every area that the saddle can slip. MUCH more secure. The disadvantage is that they are a pain to put on and take off every time you use them. Not very elegant, either.....


----------



## LostDragonflyWings

I do eventing and bought a really nice 5-point breastplate, but haven't used it yet as the horse I bought it for retired and my new boy is not ready to jump any considerable height and/or go cross country yet. I can't wait to use it though!


----------



## AnrewPL

I know nothing about jumping, eventing (don’t even know what it is actually), hacking etc., and I have only ever ridden in an English saddle once, so know nothing about them in the detail either, and I'm curious as to when the saddle should sit on the horse's back through good saddle fit and not move, and when it doesn’t; and what part things like a breast plate or a crupper might play in this. At what point is the breast plate, or crupper, there to compensate for a horse jumping etc., compared to the point where one might say “I should start to examine just how well my saddle fits”?


----------



## albertaeventer

I have just a 3 point breastplate that doesn't have the piece over the withers, very similar to this:









My girl has high withers so her saddle fits but sometimes slips back a bit while jumping or galloping, so it works very well for that, as it is just a little front to back, not side to side slippage. If you've got side to side slippage happening you'd have to go with one that offers more stability. I am a big fan of the ones with elastic, they have more give and are more comfortable for the horse, especially when jumping or galloping.

I do want to get a nice 5 point breastplate sometime though, I love how they look and the extra stability it offers will come in handy as we move up.


----------



## NaeNae87

AnrewPL said:


> I know nothing about jumping, eventing (don’t even know what it is actually), hacking etc., and I have only ever ridden in an English saddle once, so know nothing about them in the detail either, and I'm curious as to when the saddle should sit on the horse's back through good saddle fit and not move, and when it doesn’t; and what part things like a breast plate or a crupper might play in this. At what point is the breast plate, or crupper, there to compensate for a horse jumping etc., compared to the point where one might say “I should start to examine just how well my saddle fits”?


Some horses will never get a saddle that doesn't slip, due to the way they are put together. 

Some horses are changing shape so fast (ie young horses) that even getting a saddle fitter out every 6 months, will not prevent saddle slip. 

Some people can't afford a new saddle and use a breastplate as a temporary measure while they save for a new one.

Some people, like myself, always jump in a breastplate just in case. Just in case the saddle slips (even though it hasn't before), just in case I fall - I dont want the saddle rotating, freaking my horse out and contributing to an injury.

The last thing you want is for this to happen....


----------



## Bagheera

NaeNae87, I had a heart attack looking at that picture you posted. Talk about a nightmare scenario!


----------



## AnrewPL

Wow, that’s the strangest way of riding a horse I have ever seen.


----------



## NaeNae87

AnrewPL said:


> Wow, that’s the strangest way of riding a horse I have ever seen.


That's the reason for having a breastplate on when you jump. 

Oh and Eventing is a 3 phase event consisting of Dressage, Show Jumping (for us Aussies) also called Stadium Jumping in the US and finally Cross Country. 2 of the 3 phases consist of jumping.


----------



## albertaeventer

I have actually seen a saddle slip like that at an event! We were all standing there absolutely HORRIFIED watching this girl riding get farther and farther back as she jumped her stadium course, wondering why she wasn't pulling up because obviously there was a problem that both she and her horse noticed!! Somehow she made it around without falling off, and the saddle wasn't quite back as far as in the photo above, but dang it was close!! Was definitely scary to watch though.


----------



## gypsygirl

I do not like breast plates with elastic! Have seen them break while the horse was jumping before and its n ot a pretty sight!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## albertaeventer

gypsygirl said:


> I do not like breast plates with elastic! Have seen them break while the horse was jumping before and its n ot a pretty sight!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh crazy! Like the actual elastic broke or which part? 

I've never seen an elastic one break in my own experience, I have been eventing for quite awhile and they are heavily favored by eventers. I *have* personally seen a few situations where the all leather ones have broken while in use, since they have no give. I think it goes without saying that whichever one you choose, it should be checked regularly for wear and kept clean and in good repair at all times.


----------



## gypsygirl

yep the elastic just snapped ! one of the times was hunting, not eventing, but it was in the first hour of the hunt ! 

very very bad, the horses were super freaked. In the hunting case, the breastplate was practically new, so its not like it was old and not taken care of.


----------



## Ellieandrose

I have a leather three point breast plate with the strap over the wither!
I have the bit over her wither as my 'oh s**t' strap as cross country can get exciting. Haha.


----------



## Relentless

I love 5 point breastplates! I don't have experience with a 2 or 3 point one. If you need a recommendation, get the HDR 5 point breastplate off Ebay (seller: equestrianoutlet, she's fantastic!). 5-points can get super expensive, but the HDR is only $84.95 and the leather is actually nice.


----------



## Sunny

I have a three-point and like it well enough. I wish I had a five-point, just for the nice fleecy joints. I'm sometimes worried it may rub my horse's shoulders, but I don't use it enough (only on really long trail rides or jumping) to modify it or get a cover.


----------



## saddleonline2

*It's been a long time, so...*

It's been a long time since I've ridden, so I can't make any specific recommendations. As you can see, there's a wealth of information online but if you rely solely on that you run the risk of becoming a victim of "information overload."
If you've got a good trainer you can trust, I'd say rely on him or her for advice. Good luck!


----------

